
Show HN: Earshot – open-source transcoder to livestream Higher-Order Ambisonics - roddylindsay
https://github.com/EnvelopSound/Earshot
======
roddylindsay
Introducing the Earshot project — a free and open-source transcoder for live
streaming Higher-Order Ambisonics.

Using Earshot, spatial audio developers can build new and innovative immersive
live experiences for the web.

Earshot solves the problem of getting audio or video content with non-standard
audio channel configurations (i.e., beyond stereo or 5.1) from a source
computer to the browser. It is based on nginx, MPEG-DASH, and the Opus codec
which supports up to 255 audio channels (or 14th-order Ambisonics.)

Earshot comes with an intuitive web application that allows developers to
debug and monitor their multichannel audio DASH streams, and easily test
different dash.js client settings to optimize their end user experience.
Earshot is fully containerized with Docker, and is designed to be easily
deployed to AWS with pre-packaged CloudFormation templates.

Earshot is available here:
[https://github.com/EnvelopSound/Earshot](https://github.com/EnvelopSound/Earshot)

\-----

About Envelop:

Envelop is a nonprofit organization that amplifies the connective power of
music through immersive listening spaces and open source spatial audio
software. Three-dimensional experiences of sound and music bring people
together, catalyzing shared moments of inspiration, empathy and wonder.

We welcome support for this project through code contributions, or tax-
deductible Envelop memberships and donations on our website:
[https://www.envelop.us/membership-
donations](https://www.envelop.us/membership-donations).

